# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Аня Ленькова МОШЕННИЦА! Осторожно, аферистка!

## Михаил Зотов

Будьте осторожны, не попадитесь на удочку мошенницы Анны Леньковой! У  этой твари которая наживается на детях-сиротах есть целая группа  Вконтакте которая называется "Доброе сердце" - vk.com/club31223947  с доверчивых людей эта ничтожная тварь собирает деньги и потом их  тратит на личные нужды а до детей доходит лишь очень маленькая часть той  помощи которую передать добрые люди. Как можно быть такой тварью чтобы  наживаться на детях? Не простых детях... сиротах.  Вот ее страница  Вконтакте: vk.com/fiorellinaanna, номер мошенницы 8 (029) 1237067

NmRaXRZPMHY.jpg

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pasnad

вопрос а чем вы можете да казать что она аферистка у вас  доказательство есть. БЕЗ доказательств нельзя так называть человека она делает добро детям

----------

